# Has anyone got any Dubai Roaches for sale?



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As title states, want to start breeding them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

there is a guy on here that has a roach shop..


mzscot or somthing...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> there is a guy on here that has a roach shop..
> 
> 
> mzscot or somthing...


Hmmm searched for that but nothing 
Hopefully he'll get in touch with me :whistling2:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Look through this forum for threads to do with roaches, there is a link up to "the roach shop"


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to The Roach Shop


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

The roach shop is excelent,give them a try,I had a small roach colony from him,great roaches,fast relyable service,and good communication and advice.A1 dealer.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

hes well recommended !


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys!!! (and girls, if theres any :blush


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

Big thumbs up from me for Alzin (sp?) at the roach shop!!! :2thumb:
Brilliant communication,very quck delivery...which is free! and 10% extra free if you order over £30 worth. 
All my reps are loving the roaches big time!!! 
only trouble is they love them that much that my colony is dwindling before its established!!!! 
i shall be back off to order some more very soon!!! Highly recommended!!! Go and order some right now!!!:whip:
and no im not on commision!!! just very impressed!!
kellie


----------

